# NATIONAL GARDEN RAILWAY CONVEN.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone got a link to the NATIONAL GARDEN RAILWAY CONVENTION in Future years? 

I am not going to make it to Ohio. and probably not Florida 

What about after that ?

If it comes back out west I may be able to drive to it. 

JJ


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Here ya go JJ. http://ngrc2013.com/ I don't think they plan that far in advance.











GaryR


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

I understand it will be in Denver in 2015


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is 2015 

http://www.denvergrs.org/index.php/ngrc-2015.html 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard that there was to be one in the Bay Area in 2016 ? We had planned on attending that one...................... Now I'm not sure there will be one ??


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 
2016 
Maybe I can talk Carrie into heading that way by then. But then she'll tell me to stop buying trains so we can afford it.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

If there is a convention there then Marty? That would be just great. Just fly out and Jill and I will have a car for the running around. 
Sheesh, I can't believe I'll be in my 70th year then........


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

2015 Denver 
http://www.denvergrs.org/index.php/ngrc-2015.html 
2016 Bay area
 http://www.bagrs.org/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So where is 2014?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Mar 2013 09:28 PM 
So where is 2014? 

Tampa.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tnks...


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope they come back to the bay area!!! I would love it if the BAGRS hosted again! Wow...... 2006 seems like a long time ago! I have soo much more to show now!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

If they have it in denver again i hope they have it at a place where you do not have to pay to park.Denver was our first convention and enjoyed the layouts very much and would go again.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ don't you get the Garden RR mag they list the dates in it. BTW next year it's in Tampa FL. Guess I'll be going to that one for sure. Later RJD


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I plan to go to Cincinnatti for probably one day. Not sure which day. I went to the first one they had there and enjoyed it. 

Doug


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete, Denver's hosting in 2015. Different hotel than 2009--I believe the same one we used in 2004, up close to the airport. (If anything _can_ be considered "close" to that airport.) Now, if I can just convince my dogs that my dwarf Alberta spruces are not fire hydrants, I might actually have a presentable railroad by then... 

Later, 

K


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there someone going to the Convention that could do me a favor to pick up a small package of parts from one of the vendors. I can give more details on a PM to [email protected] ........Thanks


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got some info on Cincinnati. The only ones doing 1:20.3 are my friend, who does fine scale indoor not on tour, and a live steamer. He does not know about Dayton which has tours one day. Maybe somebody could check with that. 

So no, there will be no 1:20.3 standard gauge as far as I can find out.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironton, 
Check the convention web site. Under'Activities' click on 'layout tours' and you can see the layouts listed for each day. There is one layout on Friday, the JD Railroad, that features 1:20.3 scale Colorado narrow gauge. I plan to make sure to visit that one!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well JJ see ya there. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sal Got the parts for ya. Later RJD


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

For various reasons, I did not get a lot of pictures, but here are a few...

And then there was Paul Busse's incredible studio, called Applied Imagination, where he employs five full time artists to create things like this...


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I wish I would have taken the camara but alas I forgot it. How do those that have attended the National in the past compare this one? The last National I went to was back when the primary focus was LGB and it was held at the Holiday Inn in Indianapolis in '89. I was barely into high school and barely remember the event beyond meeting Wolfgang Richter. I really enjoyed what I was able to do at this one. Hopefully by the time the National rotates back east again, I will be out of school and into a decent paying job so I can do the whole convention experience with the tours ect and not just the open day for the public. I can say its the most G scale and LGB I have seen in one place beyond Watts Train Shop back in its heyday. I hope its not to many years before it returns east, maybe to Indianapolis again, if we can host a superbowl, we most certianly can host a National Garden Railway Convention again! Cheers Mike and Michele T


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom, 

You win the Prize for posting the 1st pictures so I will settle up with you in Diamondhead.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Overall, I was a bit disapointed. Maybe my expectations were to high? Highlights were hanging out with Jim Sanders (Mr WeeBee Loco), Meeting Marc Horowitz and being able to express how much I enjoyed his book, and a very fun chat with Fred Devine of Accucraft. Navin from A-C was also interesting and very friendly. 

Dave


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I dunno, Mark. I think he gets a penalty because the first photos are of a diesel... At the very least, I think he has to buy a round at the bar.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

We enjoyed the convention and the layout tours. Entrainment junction night was really great. I think the organizers did a great job and everything seemed to go smoothly. The down side was the venue. The vendor area was SMALL, the class rooms couldn't handle the quantity of attendees (people sitting on the floor). When we arrived on wednesday afternoon and went looking for something to eat all we found was one bar / restarant open and it had an hour wait. I won't even get into the cost of the rooms (we stayed elsewhere). A different venue and this would have been a great convention.


----------

